# sulfuric acid buffers



## Pilgrim2850 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I have some "floweasy drain opener" that is virgin sulfuric acid with 12 buffers. Do I need to take the buffers out and how would I do that? Thanks guys, Larry


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Pilgrim:

The flow easy drain opener will work ok with the buffers. All sulfuric based drain openers have inhibitors. I don’t know of any easy way to get them out. I have used Flow easy sulfuric based openers in my cell when I couldn’t get Rooto. Rooto seems to be the best for the cell of all commercially available sulfuric based drain openers. The very best is pure concentrated sulfuric acid. It is very pure, no inhibitors and will be very clear in the cell so you can see what is happening.

You may want to review the tutorial on how to concentrate sulfuric acid from NAPA battery acid. This works best of all. 

Lots of luck

Catfish


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 9, 2008)

Boiling Napa Acid is great, but tough on hot plates....LOL


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2008)

It can be hard on the "old bod" too if you get down wind of it or actually comming in contact with it. It is like all other aspects of refining, it is considered very dangerous if good safety precautions are not adheared too.


----------



## markqf1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Where have you been catfish?
I utilized your knowledge many times.
Hope you'll be around for a while.

Mark


----------



## Pilgrim2850 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for all the good replies. I am studying and collecting, but most of all I want to be safe. I'm a carpenter so I measure twice and cut once. larry


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Mark:

I have been around. I just stopped fooling with the gold and silver refining bit. I have been busy buying and selling karat gold and sterling for the past several months. I came to the conclusion that if you have to buy your E-scrap, it was a money loosing proposition. I have enough of those situations already.

I have acquired quite a bit of sterling and .925 silver in the past year. I have been trying to clean it up by dissolving it in nitric and cementing the nitrate with copper. Now I am in the process of building a silver cell (with the help of GSP and Peter) so I can make the silver into fine. 

The forum sure has come a long ways since last spring.

See you around.

Catfish


----------



## Noxx (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey Catfish, it would be great if your could post some pictures of your silver cell. I'm also interested into building one.

Thanks


----------

